# Yeast For Stout



## Jim - Perth (24/8/05)

I mentioned in a previous post that I am about to use up some of my stock in a mini - AG stout.
I was going to use Wyeast 1056 but, this may be a bit too neutral.
I also have in stock S-23, which I know does a reasonable job with stout & K-97, which I've never used with stout.
I'm a bit inclined to give the K-97 a go but would appreciate any opinions on the matter.
JIM


----------



## Steve (24/8/05)

Jim
I did one recently with W1728 turned out good. Have a Grumpys Belfast Gold in primary with this yeast also. Have also used dry Windsor ale yeast in the past with good results?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Justin (24/8/05)

I have done a number of stouts with 1056. I think they have turned out fine, actually very nice in fact. I like this yeast and think it gives great results in both pale ales and stouts. Infact some of my best stouts have been with 1056.

If you don't want a neutral yeast then I wouldn't recommend using Saflager S-23. I haven't used it and I haven't fermented it warm but from reports it can be a pretty clean yeast.

I also haven't used K-97 but that is also described as a very clean, neutral ale yeast.

So from your selection I don't see a lot of difference between the three, especially if your looking for something with plenty of character. Of those I'd still go 1056 (I will always go liquid over dry), otherwise if time permits I'd grab a 1084 Irish Ale-lovely stout yeast .

Cheers, Justin


----------



## Bilph (24/8/05)

I've never used the K-97 but from hazy memory it's a Kolsch yeast, which generally are fine for stouts.
I've done several stouts with Wyeast 1007 which has some similar characteristics to Kolsch's, and I think 1007 stouts are fantastic.
Go for it.


----------



## Jim - Perth (24/8/05)

Steve
I agree with the 1728 but I'm on a campaign to deplete all existing stock before ordering any fresh so my choice is limited to 1056; S-23 or K-97.
Jim


----------



## warrenlw63 (24/8/05)

Jim,

Recultured Coopers yeast works really nicely in a stout. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Jim - Perth (24/8/05)

Warren
Does this mean that I will have to force myself to drink some Coopers stout or will the Sparkling ale do?
Jim


----------



## GMK (24/8/05)

1084 is good and i hav edone plenty of stouts with Windsor ale.

Nottingham is a pretty neutral yeast that accentuates malt characteristics as well.


----------



## SJW (24/8/05)

I am doing the Imperial Vanilla Bourbon Porter tonight using Wyeast 1028 London Ale. But after that is done I am pitching a stout on the yeast cake. Will let u know how it go's.

STEPHEN


----------



## tdh (24/8/05)

Bilph stole my thunder.

1007 stout is brilliant.

tdh


----------



## TidalPete (24/8/05)

SJW said:


> I am doing the Imperial Vanilla Bourbon Porter tonight using Wyeast 1028 London Ale. But after that is done I am pitching a stout on the yeast cake. Will let u know how it go's.
> 
> STEPHEN
> [post="73593"][/post]​



SJW,
I have just done a very nice dry stout with 1028. According to the Ray Daniels book it is to be prefered over the 1084 because of it's higher attenuation, so we must be on the right track. :beerbang: I haven't tried a 1056 yet though.  

:beer:


----------



## PostModern (24/8/05)

Jim - Perth said:


> Warren
> Does this mean that I will have to force myself to drink some Coopers stout or will the Sparkling ale do?
> Jim
> [post="73569"][/post]​



They all use the same yeast. IMHO, the Coopers Best Extra Stout is one of the finest beers brewed in Australia.

I second Warren's advice. The Cooper's yeast is superb for sweet and foreign extra stouts.


----------

